# trend



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

what has happened to housecall?
takes forever, bit of a pain in the butt :sayno:


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Use another online scanner:

Panda
Kapersky


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

Trend Micro spyware scan is good. They made many changes to their scanners. In addition bitdefender online scanner is also very decent. Kaspersky seems to have the largest database.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i have no clue what you mean, unless you aren't using 6.0.

http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/en/start_corp.asp?id=scan

if you are using 6.5, then i am amazed you can even make it work.


----------

